# mod_rewrite: Verzeichnis entfernen



## Markus Zimmerli (8. März 2011)

Ich möchte URL's welche den Verzeichnisnamen "test1" beinhalten, direkt in der untersten Ebene der Domain anzeigen lassen. 

Also aus: http://www.testdomain.ch/test1/beispiel.php soll http://www.testdomain.ch/beispiel.php werden. 

Was muss ich in .htacces eintragen, damit das funktioniert?


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (8. März 2011)

Hallo Markus,

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ test1/$1 [L,R]
```

Natürlich lässt sich an der stelle auch schnell noch ein Suffix ".php" in ein ".htm" verändern.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------

